# Bellatrix keeps escaping Azkaban :[



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Last night was my first night with my new hedgie. I currently have her cage in my room because there's nowhere else in my apartment that I can keep warm enough for her. I could hear her moving around all night, and when I didn't I decided to check on her. Sure enough, she was gone. I tore apart my room to find her in the closet under my hamper. I have her in a C&C cage and didn't realize that she could fit right through the holes. I'm using cardboard and plastic placemats until I can find somewhere that sells cloroplast. I watched her for a while to see exactly how she was escaping. She sticks her nose under the cardboard and lifts it up and sneaks right under. I'm worried that she'll be able to do this with the cloroplast also and I'll have to start all over :[ Are the plastic storage cubes that target sells good for cages? http://www.target.com/Storage-Solut...4545&searchPage=1&field_keywords=storage cube Does anybody use these? Do you know if you can reaarange the way they're connected and even take out the middle's so that it'd be one big area instead of three little ones? Please give me suggestions! I have classes everyday and I'm worried about leaving her here without supervision! Thanks in advance!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

A quick solution is to get some zip ties/twist ties and attach the plastic placemats/coroplast (when you get it) to the cubes so that she can't can't move them up with her nose.


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, I probably should have been able to think of that myself haha Thanks though, that'll probably work  I'm going out today to buy the cloroplast and I will get zipties as well. I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The little devil angel! I can't wait to see pictures of this little escape artist!


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Once I can get her to hold still long enough for decent pictures I will post them. I can't even be upset with her for breaking out, shes too darn cuute :]


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

azechman said:


> Does anybody use these? Do you know if you can reaarange the way they're connected and even take out the middle's so that it'd be one big area instead of three little ones? Please give me suggestions! I have classes everyday and I'm worried about leaving her here without supervision! Thanks in advance!


I don't use those per se, but I do use these black storage wire shelf unit thingies, that I got at target. It was fifteen for a box, and a box built me 1 1/2. I built one row where it was open for storage, and then I built the top row for the cage. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... 1276627907 sorry for the bad quality. My father came over with zip ties and pliers after we built that. Anyway, so they came with larger squares, and smaller squares. I ended up using the larger ones for the top and bottom. Originally, I just used the liner for the large squares when she was about 3 months. And yeah, my hedgehog got out, too. Now I lay down cardboard; because it's easily interchangeable. If it gets pooped on, I can toss it out, and find a replacement.

The cage is 48x16 I believe. It's so large, that is blocks my dresser; and much more roomy than a super pet cage thingy (have one of those two, that my female was temperarily in while she was young). However, since your girl is younger I'm guessing, I'd suggest lining the cage with some tape (cus they can climb); or maybe throwing a blanket over the whole cage, and tucking it in.


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

Wrong link. x_x

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak ... 5209_n.jpg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When looking for cube grids, make certain you get the ones that have the 1.5" openings. These are the grids that are 14" square with 9 squares across. Some cubes have less squares making the opening much larger and easy to escape even for larger hedgehogs. 

The 1.5" openings are safe for most hedgehogs over 275grams. Some really determined ones at 275g can squeeze out that opening.


----------



## azechman (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!
I ended up getting cloroplast and lining about 2/3's of the cage with it. it's ziptied along the bottom and sides so she can't get her nose underneath. So far there have been no escapes  I think I've finally managed to outsmart her haha
Oh, and I drew a picture of Azkaban with a dementor on it, I think he's keeping her in line :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

YAY! Much more peace of mind, I'm sure, now that you have the new setup. Good job getting that done.


----------

